# Question about FODMAP diet



## Bindser29 (Apr 15, 2011)

So I started on the diet this week and had 3 really good (not bloated days) and am back to bloating. How long does it take for things to be set to right and be able to count on good days? Also, all the lists I've seen suggest rice milk as an alternative but I've been using Almond milk. Is this ok?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi; I started the diet just a few days after you did. How are you doing on it?I had very fast and dramatic improvement, then some ups & downs, which I feel is due to my ignorance of what FODMAPS are contained in many foods. My list is widening; which is a little dismaying. After 3 weeks I started testing food groups, and have had spectacular failures on all FODMAPS I've tried so far. Recovery from each test takes me about 2 weeks, so I anticipate I will be testing for many more weeks.Do you have any adverse reactions to either olive oil or coconut oil?


----------

